# Hai: fast drei Meter lang



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. April 2022)

In Ruhe lassen! Man muss nicht mit aller Gewalt sowieso schon bedrohte Tierarten gefährden! Zudem wenn man teilweise sieht wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird kommts einem hoch


----------



## Astacus74 (21. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> In Ruhe lassen! Man muss nicht mit aller Gewalt sowieso schon bedrohte Tierarten gefährden! Zudem wenn man teilweise sieht wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird kommts einem hoch



Da stimme ich dir zu mit einer Ausnahme zur Erhebung von Wissenschaftlichendaten sollte die Angelei auf einzelne Exemplare 
möglich sein unter Berücksichtigung aller Schutzmaßnahmen, so wie es ja auch bei den Thunfischen in der Nordsee vor Dänemark gemacht wird


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu mit einer Ausnahme zur Erhebung von Wissenschaftlichendaten sollte die Angelei auf einzelne Exemplare
> möglich sein unter Berücksichtigung aller Schutzmaßnahmen, so wie es ja auch bei den Thunfischen in der Nordsee vor Dänemark gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Das ja, dagegen bin ich auch nicht. Aber die Frage war ja nach unserer Meinung bezogen auf den letzten, fettgedruckten Satz im Startpost. Und da bin ich ganz klar gegen.


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2022)

wem bringt es etwas wenn so ein " Wissenschaftler " mit einem Tier rum wurschtelt ?
solange er nicht zum Schädling durch Überpopulation ( wie der Kormoran ) wird laßt ihn in 
Ruhe , schmecken tut Hai eh nicht - ( ich habe es gekostet ) solche Scherze wie die Angriffszahlen 
kann man ---- könnte man auch auf Hundebisse anwenden - jeder ist einer zu viel - ( es ist aber zu ü 90% 
der Mensch schuld in diese Lage zu kommen )
Was das gezielte angeln zum Zweck Angeber - Videos -und Fotos zu machen ist unter meiner 
Würde daher habe ich sowieso sehr wenig Verständnis dafür .


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> wem bringt es etwas wenn so ein *" Wissenschaftler "* mit einem Tier rum wurschtelt ?


Der Menschheit, denn wissenschaftliche  Forschung mehrt unser Wissen über die Natur und ihre Zusammenhänge und hilft uns, die Welt und uns besser zu verstehen.

Und, Thanatos, warum setzt Du eigentlich das Wort Wissenschaftler nicht nur hier, sondern in vielen Posts, in Anführungszeichen?
Frage ich Dich als Wissenschaftler (ohne Anführungszeichen)
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero (21. April 2022)

Vielleicht, weil so mancher Unfug im Namen der Wissenschaft versucht wird zu rechtfertigen. Z.B. der Walfang in Norwegen. Oder war es Japan?
So verstehe ich es zumindest und kann es auch ganz gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil so mancher Unfug im Namen der Wissenschaft versucht wird zu rechtfertigen



Ja da gibt es reichlich Beispiele.
Und auch dafür, dass Wissenschaft nicht nur Positives schafft......

Mich zB stört es dass viele(der größte Teil?) Wissenschaftler gar nicht frei/ergebnisoffen forschen können, sondern immer nur die Ansichten ihrer Geldgeber wissenschaftlich untermauern sollen.
Da wird viel Schindluder mit der "Wissenschaft" getrieben.

Zum Thema:
Gefährdete Arten sollte man in Ruhe lassen.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Studie zur Mortalität von Fischen, die zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gefangen und zurückgesetzt wurden?


----------



## Mikesch (21. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Studie zur Mortalität von Fischen, die zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gefangen und zurückgesetzt wurden?


Keine Ahnung, aber vor Australien wurde ein besenderter "kleiner" Weißer Hai (ich glaube 3+ m lang) nachweislich von einem unbekannten Predator eliminiert. Der Sender hat sich dann anschließend sehr schnell in die Tiefen des Ozeans verabschiedet.


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2022)

@ Minimax
hat zum größten Teil Professor Tinka schon beantwortet -
was mich abstößt der Coronaschwindel - wenn die Wissenschaftler nicht dauernd mit ihren
Grippeschutzimpfungen rum experimentiert hätten währe auch nichts mutiert - andere Erklärung
die Wölfe hätten von sich aus nie einen Dackel hervor gebracht .
2. Der Klimawandelschwindel - warum sollten wir durch Sanktionen da irgend was ändern können ?
Bisher ist man von vier Eiszeiten ausgegangen - Wissenschaftler stellen das nun schon in Frage -
es könnten noch mehr gewesen sein . Sie sind gekommen und gegangen obwohl es nicht mal
Menschen gab die da etwas positiv oder negativ beeinflusst haben .
Möchtest du noch mehr Beispiele ?? - ist hier allerdings nicht der richtige Platz.


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Bisher ist man von vier Eiszeiten ausgegangen


Ah, ja. Und wie kamen wir zu diesem Forschungsstand? Das stand so in der Bibel bzw. Im Internet? Oder halt, lass mich raten, es wurde einem Hirten im Traum offenbart? Hmm?

Aber, Thanatos* , du hast recht- das ist offtopic.
Ontopic: Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung, daß man nicht aus Jux und Dollerei bedrohten Tierarten nachstellen sollte**. Wenn aber solche Projekte wie im Artikel beschrieben dazu beitragen können, die Ursachen für den Rückgang zu bestimmen, und die Spezies bewahren zu können, dann sind Fänge zwecks Besenderungen, oder vereinzelte Entnahmen für mich völlig Ok.

Hg
Minimax

*Ohne Sprachwissenschaftler, Historiker und Altertumsforscher wäre uns heute nichtmal Dein Nickname oder seine Bedeutung bekannt.

**Hmmm, aber wenn wir Angler den bedrohten Heringshai -zu recht- in Ruhe lassen sollten, was ist dann mit dem ebenso bedrohten Aal?


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2022)

der Heringshai ist mir total egal - ich will ihn weder essen noch angeln und da ich nicht für 
Geld und gute Worte freiwillig im Meer baden würde ist er für mich nicht mal die geringste 
Bedrohung - 
beim Aal obwohl ich ihn nicht esse und auch nicht gern angle - als Beifang habe ich dafür immer
Abnehmer .
Er ist weder durch Angler noch durch die alt hergebrachte Fischerei in diese Lage gekommen sondern 
durch die unermessliche Habsucht einiger weniger .


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gefährdete Arten sollte man in Ruhe lassen.
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Studie zur Mortalität von Fischen, die zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gefangen und zurückgesetzt wurden?


Zu den von Wissenschaftlern besenderten Thunfischen in Ostsee und dem Nordatlantik gibt es solche Erkenntnis, dass es z.B. 2018 genau 1 (einen) Todesfall gab, weil diese GPS-fähigen Sender melden, wenn sie nach dem Fang und Markierung das Signal 24 h lange nicht mehr bewegt weden und man leider davon ausgehen muß , daß das bewusste untersuchte Tier den Fang nicht überlebt hat.

Ich denke, dass diese bedauerliche aber eben doch geringe Ausfallquote den Aufwand rechtfertigt!!!
*Mir geht diese ständige wissenschaftsfeindliche Einstellung vieler insgesamt gewaltig auf den Keks!!!*
Natürlich wird auch unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Wissenschaft oft genug "Schmu" betrieben aber mindestens genaus so oft wird dort positives erreicht!!
So ist wirksamer Schutz vieler Arten (auch z.B. der Blauflossenthune) nur möglich wenn man ihre gnauen Wanderwegen und ihre Laichgebiete kennt und dieses Wissen wird im Rahmen socher Markierungsprojekte erzielt.
Ohne solche wissenschaftlichen Vorarbeiten hätte niemand gewußt, dass zum Beispiel die Mittelmeer-Laich-population der Blauflossenthune (und damit des Nordatlantik-Stammes)  hauptsächlich vor den Balearen zum Laichen kommt. Der Erfolg der Ratschläge der Wissenschftler diese Meeresgebiete unter Schutz zu stellen (*und diesen Schutzstatus auch tatsächlich wirksam durchzusetzten, )*zeigt sich jetzt am wieder erstarkenden Thunfischbestand im Nordatlantik und Ostsee.
Auch die teils massive Wiederkehr des Lachses  in den dänischen Auen seit Beginn diese Jahrtausends wäre ohne Mitarbeit von qualifizierten Wissenschaftlern in der Form nicht möglich gewesen!!
Also bitte ich doch ab und an die Kritiker, ( speziell diejenige, welche  gerade mal "Wissenschaft" unfallfrei in ihrer Stammkneipe schreiben können) ganz einfach mal 
*1, Nachzudenken und
2. Ab und an auch mal die Klappe zu halten wennn sie keine Ahnung haben, von was sie da sprechen!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. April 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber vor Australien wurde ein besenderter "kleiner" Weißer Hai (ich glaube 3+ m lang) nachweislich von einem unbekannten Predator eliminiert. Der Sender hat sich dann anschließend sehr schnell in die Tiefen des Ozeans verabschiedet.


War das dann die große Schalgzeile in der die "Bild" und ähnlichee journalistischen "Glanzlichter", die dann wieder einmal unbewiesen den "Megalodon" aus der Mottenkiste holten oder war es doch tatsächlich eine "Hochseriöse" Schlagzeile aus irgend einem Facebook-Gesabbel?!?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Also bitte ich doch ab und an die Kritiker, ( speziell diejenige, welche  gerade mal "Wissenschaft" unfallfrei in ihrer Stammkneipe schreiben können) ganz einfach mal
> *1, Nachzudenken und
> 2. Ab und an auch mal die Klappe zu halten wennn sie keine Ahnung haben, von was sie da sprechen!*



Unfallfrei schr_a_ibt man das Wörtchen "wenn" übrigens mit nur zwei n.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Glashaus, Steine und so....


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Mir geht diese ständige wissenschaftsfeindliche Einstellung vieler insgesamt gewaltig auf den Keks!!


Von ständig kann kaum die Rede sein.
Es hatte wohl niemand bisher bestritten dass es auch sinnvolle wissenschaftliche Projekte gibt.
Die Stammtischparole ging also wiedermal ins Leere.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. April 2022)

Man kann nur das schützen, was man kennt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Man kann nur das schützen, was man kennt.


Warum?
Man kann Fische auch schützen indem man sie unter Vollschutz stellt und Schongebiete einrichtet - kein Fang erlaubt, egal zu welchem Zweck.

Davon ab ist der Sinn hinter dem Artenschutz nicht immer klar. Es sterben seit Millionen Jahren Arten aus(aus verschiedensten Gründen) und Nischen werde durch neue Arten ersetzt.
Das war lange vor dem Menschen so und wird lange nach ihm noch so sein.

Den Aktionismus in Ehren aber welchen Zustand versucht man damit zu bewahren?
Es gab nienals einen Zustand ohne Veränderung in Flora und Fauna.

Solange Geld fließt, ist aber kurzfristig erstmal den Involvierten und Nutznießern  geholfen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. April 2022)

Ohne die Wissenschaft wüssten wir noch nicht mal, dass diese Haie existieren.
Und ja, leider wird auch die Wissenschaft manchmal missbraucht.
Hat mit echter Wissenschaft dann natürlich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> War das dann die große Schalgzeile in der die "Bild" und ähnlichee journalistischen "Glanzlichter", die dann wieder einmal unbewiesen den "Megalodon" aus der Mottenkiste holten oder war es doch tatsächlich eine "Hochseriöse" Schlagzeile aus irgend einem Facebook-Gesabbel?!?



Fast schon lustig diese platten Stammtischphrasen aber eben auch wissenschaftsfeindliche Aussagen(wieder Glashaus, Steine...).










						Australische Forscher rätseln: Weißer Hai von "Superraubfisch" getötet? - WELT
					

Australische Wissenschaftler rätseln. Hat ein unbekannter "Superraubfisch" einen Weißen Hai gefressen? Viele Indizien deuten auf einen riesigen Unterwasserjäger hin.




					www.welt.de


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2022)

Scheiß Wissenschaft , könnt ihr das Lesen? Dann hat Euch mein Brief erreicht;-)))


----------



## geomas (22. April 2022)

*Ei: fast vier Minuten lang* gekocht...
Wie ist Eure Meinung: zu kurz, zu lang, genau richtig? Oder auf Hühnereier verzichten? Was ist mit Wachteleiern?
Benutzt das topseriöse Wissenschaftsmagazin „Stern” Medizinthemen als Vorwand, um MÖPSE auf dem Titel präsentieren zu können?
Fragen über Fragen...

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2022)

Ich muss sagen, auch wenn das wiederum offtopic ist, ich pflichte (wie ich zuvor ja bereits angedeutet habe) MeFo-Schreck bei. Er hat es vielleicht polemisch ausgedrückt, aber der Rucj einer in der Breite geduldeten wissenschaftsfeindlichen Haltung durchwebt -vielleicht auch als Erbe Finkbeiners- das Board und bricht sich immer wieder Bahn. Das ist jedenfalls mein _Gefühl_ nach nun nicht wenigen Jahren als aktiver Boardie.

Damit meine ich nicht eine hinterfragende, kritische Haltung, die wir in der heutigen Medienflut alle einnehmen sollten und müssen- denn Inkompetente, oder gar Schurken oder falsche Fuffziger gibt es überall- ich meine etwas anderes:

Ich finde das reflexhafte Schnappen ohne eigene Recherche oder Expertise, das pauschale Anzweifeln und ins Unrecht setzen eines ganzen Berufsstandes nicht in Ordnung, kaum das auch nur das Stichwort fällt.
Und zwar ganz persönlich nicht in Ordnung- oder besser gesagt verletzend: Ich und alle Kollegen* die ich kenne, sind ehrliche, hart arbeitende Menschen, die oftmals unter widrigen Bedingungen sich und ihre Familien über Wasser halten wollen, und dabei ihrer beruflichen Leidenschaft nachgehen. Es gibt keinen Grund, und es ist schäbig noch dazu, einem ganzen Berufsstand pauschal und ex cathedra die moralische und berufliche Integrität abzusprechen. 
Was ist denn das bitteschön für eine Haltung? Wie würdet ihr Euch denn fühlen wenn Leute Euren Beruf, eure Branche oder Gewerk in Toto in Zweifel ziehen, weil sie keinen Einblick haben und irgendwo mal was über ein faules Ei gehört haben? Handwerker, Pflegeberufe, Künstler, Journalisten, Ingenieure, Beamte, Angestellte, Arbeiter, Pensionäre und Selbstständige und was es noch alles so gibt: Immer alles Lumpen bei einem Gegenbeispiel? Das ist nicht in Ordnung.

Also bitte gerne Kritik und Zweifel, aber keine pauschalen Verunglimpfungen ganzer Stände und gesellschaftlicher Gruppen.
Man sollte immer drauf achten, über wen man am Stammtisch herzieht. Am Ende sitzt noch einer davon mit am Tisch.
finde ich,
Minimax

*da sind -wie in jedem Beruf- natürlich auch ne Menge großkalibriger Arxxxlöcher dabei, aber darum geht's nicht.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde das reflexhafte Schnappen ohne eigene Recherche oder Expertise, das pauschale Anzweifeln und ins Unrecht setzen eines ganzen Berufsstandes nicht in Ordnung, kaum das auch nur das Stichwort fällt.
> Und zwar ganz persönlich nicht in Ordnung- oder besser gesagt verletzend: Ich und alle Kollegen* die ich kenne, sind ehrliche, hart arbeitende Menschen, die oftmals unter widrigen Bedingungen sich und ihre Familien über Wasser halten wollen, und dabei ihrer beruflichen Leidenschaft nachgehen. Es gibt keinen Grund, und es ist schäbig noch dazu, einem ganzen Berufsstand pauschal und ex cathedra die moralische und berufliche Integrität abzusprechen.



Da bin ich bei dir aber es ist wie immer, es gibt ein paar schwarze Schafe und schon ist die ganze Herde schlecht
z.B. Ein Angler benimmt sich daneben schon sind Alle Angler schuld.

Leider weiß ich da auch keinen Rat, ich habe das Gefühl das das in den letzten Jahren schlimmer geworden ist



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

Moin.

Ich schätze dich ja sehr, lieber Minimax und gehe natürlich davon aus dass du und der größere Teil aller Wissenschaftler nicht zu den schwarzen Schafen gehören.
Zieh dir bitte keinen Schuh an der dir nicht passt. 

Dass jemand Wissenschaft grundsätzlich ablehnt, habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
Man muss aber immer kritisch hinterfragen woher Informationen stammen und wer die Forschung finanziert.
Beispiele?
Covidpandemie, Peta, Fleischkonsums, Klimawandel usw. usf..
Diese Forschungsergebnisse haut man sich dann medial gegenseitig um die Ohren.

Wenn man sieht was Wissenschaftler da so für unterschiedliche Ergebnisse präsentieren - abhängig davon wer ihre Forschung finanziert - dann ist eine gewisse Skepsis nicht unverständlich und das Hinterfragen von Sinnhaftigkeiten durchaus legitim.

Die guten alten  Zeiten, als Wissenschaftler noch Entdecker und Idealisten waren, sind gefühlt vorbei obwohl ich sicher bin dass du und auch einige andere Forscher diesen Geist noch leben.
Diejenigen haben dafür meine volle Bewunderung.



Minimax schrieb:


> *da sind -wie in jedem Beruf- natürlich auch ne Menge großkalibriger Arxxxlöcher dabei, aber darum geht's nicht.



Ich muss widersprechen.
Genau um die geht es! Sie sind es die euren Berufsstand verunglimpfen und unglaubwürdig machen und nicht etwa die unbedarften Leute, die dadurch ins Zweifeln kommen - denen aber mitunter die Expertise fehlt, die Infos "verarbeiten" zu können.
Vielleicht sollte man wissenschaftliche Diskussionen nicht öffentlich führen?
Bleiben wir dafür kurz beim Beispiel Peta.
Deren "Forschungsergebnisse" sollten erst veröffentlicht werden wenn alle renommierten Fachwissenschaftler mit den Methoden und Ergebnissen konform gehen.
Ich hoffe du verstehst das Dilemma?
Es ist mE für die Mehrzahl der Menschen nicht verifizierbar welchen Forschungsergebnissen sie Glauben schenken können und welchen nicht.
Das wirft zB die Frage auf, wie Wissenschaftler, die im gleichen Gebiet forschen, zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen - besonders wenn man dann sieht dass offensichtlich die Geldgeber unterschiedliche Interessen haben.
Das trägt nicht dazu bei das Vertrauen in "die Wissenschaft" zu stärken!
Ein Problem welches sich durch fast alle Fachgebiete zieht und nur von wissenschaftlicher Seite gelöst werden kann.


Ich bin mir sicher du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Colophonius (23. April 2022)

Die Mehrheit,  die sich über wissenschaftliche Studien echauffiert, hat die Studien nicht einmal gelesen*. Leider muss ich Minimax und Mefo-Schreck da völlig recht geben. Hier weht teils ein sehr seltsamer Wind. Das gilt umso mehr für nichtverstandene Gesetzgebung der EU und Urteile diverser Gerichte. Was man hier dann alles lesen muss,  ist mehr als peinlich und wirft ein ziemlich schlechtes Licht auf die Anglerschaft.


*Edit: ich würde sogar so weit gehen,  dass die meisten der Kritiker gar nicht verstehen,  was wissenschaftliches Arbeiten überhaupt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit, die sich über wissenschaftliche Studien echauffiert, hat die Studien nicht einmal gelesen*



Woher weißt du das oder Mutmaßung?
Nicht verstehen wäre aber immerhin eine Möglichkeit.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hier weht teils ein sehr seltsamer Wind.



Und nicht nur hier, sondern wie schon geschrieben auch dort:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beispiele?
> Covidpandemie, Peta, Fleischkonsums, Klimawandel usw. usf..



Die Wissenschaft ist sich uneins und der Nichtwissenschaftler darf nicht hinterfragen oder skeptisch sein?
Wenn das so ist, sind wir dem religiösen Mittelalter immer noch näher als ich dachte.


----------



## Colophonius (23. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft ist sich uneins und der Nichtwissenschaftler darf nicht hinterfragen oder skeptisch sein?
> Wenn das so ist, sind wir dem religiösen Mittelalter immer noch näher als ich dachte.



Das ist *exakt* das, was ich meine, wenn ich davon spreche, dass wissenschaftliches Arbeiten nicht verstanden wird. Uneinigkeit ist kein Zeichen von schlechter wissenschaftlicher Arbeit, sondern kann diverse Gründe haben. Im Rahmen der Corona-Pandemie z.B. aufgrund noch recht dürftiger Datenlage. Dabei wird auch häufig völlig vergessen - oder nicht gewusst- dass Wissenschaft Thesen nur falsifizieren und niemals verifizieren kann. Recht anschaulich wird die ganze Problematik durch Mailab aufgearbeitet. 

Man darf, soll und muss wissenschaftliche Studien hinterfragen. Dafür muss man sie aber auch ersteinmal lesen und verstehen und sich nicht auf das Ergebnis stürzen. Die Art der Kritik und die Herangehensweise beim Gewinn der Erkenntnis sind entscheidend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das ist *exakt* das, was ich meine, wenn ich davon spreche, dass wissenschaftliches Arbeiten nicht verstanden wird. Uneinigkeit ist kein Zeichen von schlechter wissenschaftlicher Arbeit, sondern kann diverse Gründe haben. Im Rahmen der Corona-Pandemie z.B. aufgrund noch recht dürftiger Datenlage. Dabei wird auch häufig völlig vergessen - oder nicht gewusst- dass Wissenschaft Thesen nur falsifizieren und niemals verifizieren kann. Recht anschaulich wird die ganze Problematik durch Mailab aufgearbeitet.
> 
> Man darf, soll und muss wissenschaftliche Studien hinterfragen. Dafür muss man sie aber auch ersteinmal lesen und verstehen und sich nicht auf das Ergebnis stürzen. Die Art der Kritik und die Herangehensweise beim Gewinn der Erkenntnis sind entscheidend.




Und das ist genau das was ich meinte, als ich schrieb dass man neue Erkenntnisse erst veröffentlichen sollte wenn sie von allen Fachwissenschaftlern verifiziert wurden.

Die breite Masse ist mE nicht an der Arbeit, sondern den Ergebnissen interessiert, besonders wenn diese in ihr Leben eingreifen!

Dürftige Datenlage ist such kein verfängliches Argument!
Wenn die Daten nicht für eine seriöse Einschätzung reichen, kann man eben keine abgeben.
Zumindestens aber dürften verschiedene Wissenschaftler, die dürftig Datenlage dann auch nicht unterschiedlich interpretieren.

Es ist für Nichtwissenschaftler sonst nicht nachzuvollziehen warum es verschiedene Ansichten zu identischen Themen gibt.

Woran soll man dann festmachen welcher Wissenschaftler mehr recht hat?

Als Beispiel seien die Peta Wissenschaftler genannt, die andere Ansichten bzgl. des Schmerzempfindens von Fischen betreten als Wissenschaftler die nicht im Dienste von Peta stehen.

Für mich völlig verständlich wenn man da skeptisch wird.


----------



## Nuesse (23. April 2022)

BTT bitte sonst mach ich hier zu !


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

Hast recht aber zum Hai war nun alles gesagt inzwischen.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist für Nichtwissenschaftler sonst nicht nachzuvollziehen warum es verschiedene Ansichten zu identischen Themen gibt.
> 
> Woran soll man dann festmachen welcher Wissenschaftler mehr recht hat?


Dafür hat man ja die Wissenschaftsjournalisten..


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür hat man ja die Wissenschaftsjournalisten..



Die die Peta Pressemitteilungen und ähnliches verbreiten zb?
Ich denke es gibt allerhand Menschen, die selbst recherchieren und sich ein Bild machen können.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2022)

Ach ja - Haie... .
Erstens ist ein Heringshai von 280cm nichtmal in der Nähe der größten vor Irland gefangenen Haie.
Zweitens halte ich es für unmöglich einen Hai durch C&R ernsthaft zu schädigen.


----------



## geomas (23. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das was ich meinte, als ich schrieb dass man neue Erkenntnisse erst veröffentlichen sollte wenn sie von allen Fachwissenschaftlern verifiziert wurden.
> 
> Dürftige Datenlage ist kein verfängliches Argument!
> Wenn die Daten nicht für eine seriöse Einschätzung reichen, kann man eben keine abgeben.
> ...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach unrealistisch in einer halbwegs freien Gesellschaft.

Hat auch was mit der Diskussionskultur zu tun: kein Fernsehredaktion würde sich drei Wissenschaftler in eine Talkshow holen, die einer Meinung beim Thema xy sind. Wenn die sich dauernd gegenseitig zustimmen und beipflichten ist eben kein Leben in der Hütte.
Also holen sie sich einen anerkannten Fachwissenschaftler und für die Dramaturgie einen Hansdampf, der zugespitzt formulieren kann und vielleicht nur aus Lust an der Provokation (hey, kann ich nachvollziehen) steile Thesen auf den Tisch knallt.

Dreimal darf man raten, welche diese Talkshow-Szenarien am nächsten Tag ein reges Echo in der Öffentlichkeit finden würde.



PS: ich glaube kaum, daß Wissenschaftsjournalisten Peta-Pressemitteilungen verbreiten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2022)

Aber so ist es doch mit Petas Ansichten zum Schmerzempfinden und ein anderes Beispiel - die Wissenschaftler vom (verpönten) EIKE Institut kommen zu ebenfalls zu völlig anderen Schlussfolgerungen als viele ihrer Kollegen, obwohl allen die gleichen Daten zur Verfügung stehen.
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Forschungsrichtungen und damit auch die erwartbaren Ergebnisse vielfach vom Geldgeber beeinflusst.

Woher soll der Durchschnittsbürger wissen welche Infos seriös sind?
Wie du schon schreibst, wird in den Medien gehypt was Quoten bringt.

Es gibt leider auch haufenweise Studien, die nicht veröffentlicht werden weil die Wissenschaftler seriös gearbeitet haben aber das Ergebnis den Geld-/Auftraggeber unpassend war. ZB(man findet mit google aber weitaus mehr solcher Vorfälle):








						Ergebnisse Tausender Studien nicht veröffentlicht
					

Die Resultate von knapp 6000 medizinischen Studien sind in der EU nie veröffentlicht worden. Das schadet Patienten massiv.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Naja das solls von mir dazu gewesen sein.
Ich denke man bekommt heutzutage immer das zu hören/sehen was man hören/sehen soll. Will man mehr wissen, muss sich selbst informieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dafür hat man ja die Wissenschaftsjournalisten..


Hallo,

wie Professor Lesch. Der moderiert ja mittlerweile als Astrophysiker fast alles. Sogar Sendungen über Geschichte. Mit teilweise schlimmen Fehlern.
Solche Leute machen sich unglaubwürdig und schaden der wissenschaftlichen Reputation. Da wäre es besser nach dem alten Nürnberger Spruch zu handeln: "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (23. April 2022)

Leidenschaft ist wenn sich jemand mit Leidenschaft Leiden schafft !
So stelle ich mir Wissenschaft vor -
das man mit Wissen Wissen schafft .
Das aufstellen von Theorien hat für mich keinen Wert und wenn darauf bestanden wird das es so 
ist wie " der Wissenschaftler "es publiziert hat  ist es bei mir wie mit der Religion -
gebe ich es in einer Sachkundeprüfung nicht so wieder (gegen meine Überzeugung ) falle ich durch .
Zahle ich keine Kirchensteuer komme ich nicht in den Himmel .
Ersterem muß ich mich beugen um zu bestehen ,Zweiteres möchte ich nicht wegen meiner Höhenangst .
Nein wissenschaftsfeindlich bin ich nicht ,aber eine Forschung sollte doch einen für alle Menschen 
sinnvollen Effekt haben .
Von den vielen Menschen die ich kenne interessiert sich keiner für die " Wanderwege " der Haie 
aber alle bezahlen für die Neugierbefriedigung einiger weniger .
Sollen sie es doch selbst bezahlen , ein Buch schreiben und von dem Verkauf ihren Lebensunterhalt 
bestreiten .


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> aber eine Forschung sollte doch einen für alle Menschen
> sinnvollen Effekt haben .


Keine Bange - das tut sie tatsächlich...


thanatos schrieb:


> Von den vielen Menschen die ich kenne interessiert sich keiner für die " Wanderwege " der Haie


Vorsicht vor falschen Freunden..


----------



## Colophonius (23. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das was ich meinte, als ich schrieb dass man neue Erkenntnisse erst veröffentlichen sollte wenn sie von allen Fachwissenschaftlern verifiziert wurden.


Vielleicht sollte dann das AB auch diesen Schritt wagen!  

Zu thanatos' Aussagen fehlen mir ein wenig die Worte. Eieieiei, mit der Einstellung ist Fortschritt sehr schwer möglich. Gut,  dass es in anderen Freundeskreisen andere Horizonte gibt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich schätze dich ja sehr, lieber Minimax und gehe natürlich davon aus dass du und der größere Teil aller Wissenschaftler nicht zu den schwarzen Schafen gehören.
> Zieh dir bitte keinen Schuh an der dir nicht passt.
> ...


Aaaähm, kurze Frage bzgl. Deines Beipieles der "Peta"
WO sitzen das *echte diplomierte Wissenschaftler!*
Die diplomierten Schaumschläger sind ja noch nicht mal Natur- oder gar Tier*schützer sondern *sind nur Tier-*Rechtler!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nein wissenschaftsfeindlich bin ich nicht ,aber eine Forschung sollte doch einen für alle Menschen
> sinnvollen Effekt haben .


Wenn alle so denken würden, wäre für die Menscheit die Erde noch heute eine Scheibe!


thanatos schrieb:


> Von den vielen Menschen die ich kenne interessiert sich keiner für die " Wanderwege " der Haie
> aber alle bezahlen für die Neugierbefriedigung einiger weniger .


Tja, dumme Menschen interssiert eben nur das was entweder in ihrem Portemonaie oder auch auf ihren Teller landet!
Lern mal Leute mit einem IQ höher als die Raumtemperatur kennen!


----------



## geomas (23. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn alle so denken würden, wäre für die Menscheit die Erde noch heute eine Scheibe!
> 
> Tja, dumme Menschen interssiert eben nur das was entweder in ihrem Portemonaie oder auch auf ihren Teller landet!
> Lern mal Leute mit einem IQ höher als die Raumtemperatur kennen!



^ inhaltlich kann ich da mitgehen, im Ton nicht. Und der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ inhaltlich kann ich da mitgehen, im Ton nicht. Und der Ton macht die Musik.


Leider habe ich zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein gemäßigter/diplomatischer Ton bei sochen Leute nicht ankommt, weil sie das dann mangels Horizontes nicht verstehen


----------



## angler1996 (23. April 2022)

Axel, sorry das ist übers Ziel  hinaus und verdient auch ganz speziell Thanatos nicht.
Sinniger als die Prügel auf Nichtwissenschaftler, wäre eine allgemeinverständliche Erklärung von  Sinn und auch Grenzen der WissenschaftEN , 
Das ist abhanden gekommen. Und ich sag mal der leider verallgemeinete Vorwurf, das Wissenschaft abhängig ist , ist so unverständ,ich auch nicht.
Da helfen auch keine Bemerkungen übers AB, die trifft so allgemein alle und es wurde keiner gezwungen uns an seiner angeblichen Intelligenz Teil haben zu lassen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2022)

Ich hatte mich -übrigens vor allem aus persönlichen Gründen- gegen das von mir so empfundene Wissenschaftsbashing geäußert. Abgesehen davon, daß das ne ziemliche Offtopicerei war, hat die anschließende, eigentlich ganz sachliche  Diskussion gezeigt, daß das doch ein Thema für einige von uns ist. Ich hatte den Eindruck das es auch ohne Einigkeit in den Positionen zu einem Dialog gekommen ist, und man dem jeweils anderen zugehört bzw. -gelesen hat.

Ich fänds jetzt sehr schade, wenn das nun ins Gegenteil umschlägt, und das Interessante und  Bedenkenswerte der Diskussion durch persönliches Hauen und Stechen mit Beleidigungsabsicht entwertet werden würde.

 Man kann niemanden seine Meinung aufzwingen, auch nicht durch Schärfe- Man kann sie nur gut, und klug und klar darlegen, und hoffen, daß der andere sie zur Kenntnis nimmt, und ihr für und wieder erwägt. Das braucht aber Zeit zum Nachdenken und keinen Druck.

Aus dem Grunde halte ich es für falsch, lieber MeFo-Schreck jetzt den Ton so zu verschärfen, namentlich gegen thanatos, der sich nun mehrfach erklärt hat. Ich stimme ihm überhaupt nicht zu, aber dies ist nun einmal seine Meinung, und ich schätze kein Maßstab an Schärfe und entgrenzter Sprache kann das ändern. Ich stimme also geomas und angler1996 zu.

Die schamlose Heringshai-Thread-Entgleisung interessante Diskussion startete mit dem Appell und der Bitte um Respekt. Sie kann schlecht fortgeführt werden, wenn wir diesen Respekt nicht auch innerhalb der Diskussion zeigen, egal was unsere Position ist.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## geomas (24. April 2022)

on Topic: im Artikel auf der Seite der Uni* gibt es bessere Infos als hier und im Stern-Artikel (was nicht wundert, der Stern legt die Latte typischerweise recht niedrig). Der zitierte Biologe Nick Payne freut sich (wie auch eine Wissenschaftlerin) auf die Zusammenarbeit mit der lokalen Hai-Angel-Community (und sie betont die Wichtigkeit der Zusammenarbeit zwischen Anglern und Wissenschaft).
Und das ist doch mal eine halbwegs AB-relevante Aussage.


*) https://www.tcd.ie/news_events/arti...-tag-giant-porbeagle-shark-off-donegal-coast/


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Leider habe ich zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein gemäßigter/diplomatischer Ton bei sochen Leute nicht ankommt, weil sie das dann mangels Horizontes nicht verstehen



*Erstmal eine Modansage:
Wenn du weiter in diesem herablassenden Ton provozierst und den Boardfrieden störst gibt es Punkte!
Auf sowas können wir hier gut verzichten.*




MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Aaaähm, kurze Frage bzgl. Deines Beipieles der "Peta"
> WO sitzen das *echte diplomierte Wissenschaftler!*



Nun zu deiner Frage.
Peta zieht für ihre Aussagen immer Studien von Wissenschaftlern heran.
Meistens sind es die *Biologin Dr. Lynne Sneddon* und die *Biologin Victoria Braithwaite **.*


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Axel, sorry das ist übers Ziel  hinaus und verdient auch ganz speziell Thanatos nicht.
> Sinniger als die Prügel auf Nichtwissenschaftler, wäre eine allgemeinverständliche Erklärung von  Sinn und auch Grenzen der WissenschaftEN ,
> Das ist abhanden gekommen. Und ich sag mal der leider verallgemeinete Vorwurf, das Wissenschaft abhängig ist , ist so unverständ,ich auch nicht.
> Da helfen auch keine Bemerkungen übers AB, die trifft so allgemein alle und es wurde keiner gezwungen uns an seiner angeblichen Intelligenz Teil haben zu lassen.
> ...


Hallo,

richtig!
Was würde wohl bei wissenschaftlichen Studien über die Schädlichkeit des Rauchens herauskommen, wenn eine Studie von Lungenfachärzten erstellt werden würde und die andere von der Tabakindustrie finanziert würde.
Ich sags mal so: "Wes Brot ich eß, des Lied ich sing".
Selbstverständlich ist Wissenschaft sehr wichtig und ich bin da schon in etwa auf Minimax Linie. Aber unfehlbar ist Niemand (außer dem Papst), auch Wissenschaftler nicht. Auch hier gilt; was heute richtig erscheint, kann morgen schon wieder falsch sein.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Aaaähm, kurze Frage bzgl. Deines Beipieles der "Peta"
> WO sitzen das *echte diplomierte Wissenschaftler!*
> Die diplomierten Schaumschläger sind ja noch nicht mal Natur- oder gar Tier*schützer sondern *sind nur Tier-*Rechtler!*


das ist leider so, doch dieser Verein schafft es regelmäßig sich einen wissenschaftlichen Anstrich zu geben obwohl es diesen gar nicht gibt.
Und leider ist es so, dass auch die Politik häufig auf diese Masche reinfällt.
Da wird Esotherik mit echter Wissenschaft vermischt und heraus kommt eine öffentliche Meinungsbildung die nur diesen Spendensammlern nutzt.
Da schließen Fische wie Bäume Freundschaften..........................................


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2022)

Nun ist es so, dass kaum noch einer von uns echte Wissenschaft von Pseudowissenschaft unterscheiden kann. Daher rührt wohl die 
Ablehnung vieler.
Es ist richtig kritisch zu sein, aber schaut auch richtig hin, dann kann man auch erkennen was stimmt.

Hier stimme ich MeFo-Schreck ausdrücklich zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun ist es so, dass kaum noch einer von uns echte Wissenschaft von Pseudowissenschaft unterscheiden kann. Daher rührt wohl die
> Ablehnung vieler.
> Es ist richtig kritisch zu sein, aber schaut auch richtig hin, dann kann man auch erkennen was stimmt.



Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit schon.
Man muss selbst recherchieren um sich zu informieren und sich nicht blind auf Wissenschaftler verlassen.
Da gibt es solche und solche...


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss selbst recherchieren um sich zu informieren und sich nicht blind auf Wissenschaftler verlassen.


du hast es nicht verstanden, das Problem ist, es sind nicht alles Wissenschaftler, obwohl sie es behaupten.
Somit recherchierst Du in die falsche Richtung.
Mach es wie beim Pilzesammeln:  "ist der echt?"
oder wie Aschenputtel: "die Guten ins Töpfchen, die Schlechten ins Kröpfchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> du hast es nicht verstanden, das Problem ist, es sind nicht alles Wissenschaftler, obwohl sie es behaupten.



Welche denn nicht über die wir sprachen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche denn nicht über die wir sprachen?


z.B. die von Petra


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Peta zieht für ihre Aussagen immer Studien von Wissenschaftlern heran.
> Meistens sind es die *Biologin Dr. Lynne Sneddon* und die *Biologin Victoria Braithwaite **.*





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> z.B. die von Petra



Hast du nicht alles gelesen oder etwas falsch verstanden, Christian?
Das sind Uni-Wissenschaftlerinnen die Peta nachstehen und deren Arbeiten Peta gern benutzt.
Die kommen regelmäßig zu anderen Ergebnissen als andere Biologen, die sich ebenfalls mit dem Thema befassen.


----------



## Colophonius (24. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn alle so denken würden, wäre für die Menscheit die Erde noch heute eine Scheibe!
> 
> Tja, dumme Menschen interssiert eben nur das was entweder in ihrem Portemonaie oder auch auf ihren Teller landet!
> Lern mal Leute mit einem IQ höher als die Raumtemperatur kennen!



Man darf nicht den Fehler machen, fehlende (Weiter)Bildungsbereitschaft mit fehlender Intelligenz gleichzusetzen. Auch ein hoher Bildungsgrad bietet keinen Schutz davor, geistig abzudriften. Auch wenn es ohnehin schwer ist, für Verständnis zu werben, mit einer derartig plakativen arroganten Haltung von oben herab, ist es völlig unmöglich.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du nicht alles gelesen oder etwas falsch verstanden, Christian?
> Das sind Uni-Wissenschaftlerinnen die Peta nachstehen und deren Arbeiten Peta gern benutzt.
> Die kommen regelmäßig zu anderen Ergebnissen als andere Biologen, die sich ebenfalls mit dem Thema befassen.


*Meistens sind es die **Biologin Dr. Lynne Sneddon*

*Tja, das ist blöd denn die "Biologin"  Dr. Lyne Seddon ist gar keine Biologin sondern "nur ein Senior Lecturer" wie es auch auf ihrer eigenen Page steht !
Ein "Senior Lecturer" ist nichts anderes als ein besserer Lehrer im englischen Sprachgebiet, dessen akademischer Rang doch eher im  im unteren Bereich der akademischen Hirarchie angesiedelt ist (**https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecturer** ) Und gar von einem Doktortitel steht noch nicht mal etwas auf ihrer eignen Homepage in Göteborg (**https://www.gu.se/en/about/find-staff/lynnesneddon* )
Soviel also zu den "akademischen Quellen" der Schaumschläger bei Peta!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Soviel also zu den "akademischen Quellen" der Schaumschläger bei Peta



Haarspalterei!

Hier steht zB dass sie einen Dr. hat:





						Dr. Lynne U. Sneddon | Kisaco Research
					






					www.kisacoresearch.com
				




Aber der Titel ist auch nicht wichtig. Sie ist Wissenschaftlerin und darum ging's.

Zitat:
"Dr. Lynne Sneddon promovierte an der Universität Glasgow in den Bereichen Tierverhalten, Physiologie und Neurobiologie. Nach einer Postdoc-Stelle, in der sie sich mit schwach elektrischen Fischen beschäftigte, wechselte Lynne Sneddon an das Roslin Institute, wo sie zusammen mit Dr. Mike Gentle zum ersten Mal Nozizeptoren (Schmerzrezeptoren) in Fischen charakterisierte.Im Jahr 2002 wechselte Lynne mit einem Stipendium an die Universität Liverpool, wo sie einen integrativen Ansatz zum Verständnis von Verhaltensmechanismen anwendet und sich auf Fragen des Fischschutzes spezialisiert hat. Im September 2021 nahm Lynne eine neue akademische Stelle an der Universität Göteborg in Schweden an........."


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *Meistens sind es die **Biologin Dr. Lynne Sneddon*
> 
> *Tja, das ist blöd denn die "Biologin"  Dr. Lyne Seddon ist gar keine Biologin sondern "nur ein Senior Lecturer" wie es auch auf ihrer eigenen Page steht !
> Ein "Senior Lecturer" ist nichts anderes als ein besserer Lehrer im englischen Sprachgebiet, dessen akademischer Rang doch eher im  im unteren Bereich der akademischen Hirarchie angesiedelt ist (**https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecturer** ) Und gar von einem Doktortitel steht noch nicht mal etwas auf ihrer eignen Homepage in Göteborg (**https://www.gu.se/en/about/find-staff/lynnesneddon* )
> Soviel also zu den "akademischen Quellen" der Schaumschläger bei Peta!


ich will das zwar nicht bis ins Erbrechen auswälzen-
aber lies bitte die Definition Seniorlecturer auf Wicki und deute die Voraussetzungen dafür , ich will die Dame nicht schön reden;-)))

wenn ich mich schwach erinnere, war das doch die Dame , die Forellen Gift unter die Lippen implantierte, um völlig überraschender Weise fest zu stellen , dass  die Forellen darauf reagierten, dies sei ein Beweis für Schmerzempfinden , naja


----------

